# Casing and base trim nail size?



## NE78FJ40

I have a 16 gauge trim nailer, but I was wondering if the nails would be too large for my 2 1/2" wide trim. I don't want it to split out. Would a 18 gauge nailer be better? What do you use to install this size trim?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## cabinetman

NE78FJ40 said:


> I have a 16 gauge trim nailer, but I was wondering if the nails would be too large for my 2 1/2" wide trim. I don't want it to split out. Would a 18 gauge nailer be better? What do you use to install this size trim?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


For trim, 18ga works just fine for me. If I need something longer than 2" (rare) I go to 16ga.












 







.


----------



## firehawkmph

Ditto on the 18 gauge. When putting up casing, I use the brad tacker for the inside of the casing. I use a 16ga and put a few 2 1/2" nails in the outer edge just to keep it tight to the wall. I stay away from the miter joints with the big nails, usually about 8". 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## TimPa

I feel the 18ga brad doesn't have the holding power for door casings, where door operation (read slamming) comes into play. plus, you don't know if it followed the grain and never entered the wall (btdt). i suggest you nail one up normal, then pull it off. if you're happy with it, fine. 

I just use my 15 ga for alll trim you will have to watch for splitting if you get close to an edge, say less than 3/4".


----------



## rrich

I'll vote for the 16 gauge. I think that one of the tricks is hold the gun so that it is parallel to the grain. (Less likely to split that way.)


----------



## mveach

cabinetman said:


> For trim, 18ga works just fine for me. If I need something longer than 2" (rare) I go to 16ga.
> 
> Ditto.


----------



## craftsman jay

NE78FJ40 said:


> I have a 16 gauge trim nailer, but I was wondering if the nails would be too large for my 2 1/2" wide trim. I don't want it to split out. Would a 18 gauge nailer be better? What do you use to install this size trim?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


Depends what length brads the 18ga shoots (mines max is 1 5/8", it's older). For 1/2" thick baseboards, I'll use the 18ga. For casing, I'll use a 15 or 16 ga.

Another factor is the thickness of the material and what you're nailing into. When going into wallboard/Sheetrock, I want 3/4" going into the stud or plate.

www.craftsmanjay.com


----------



## ctwiggs1

I just trimmed my entire house with 18g. Worked just fine.


----------

